# added to my collection today



## Ron-NY (Jan 16, 2007)

The other day I was browsing e-bay and came across a 5 growth paph. A de Lairesse (rothschildianum X curtisii). I put an offer in for $19 less than the asking price and it was accepted. :clap: One growth was previously bloomed a plus, so I know it is a blooming variety :wink: One more off my wish list of roth primaries. Here is my current list of roth primaries
Paph A de Lairesse (rothschildianum X curtisii)
Paph Andronicus ( roth X victoria-mariae )
Paph Bel Royal (kolopakingii X roth 'Janet' FCC/AOS)
Paph Cooksonii (roth. X druryi)
Paph David Ott (supardii x rothschildianum)
Paph Dellense (mastersianum X roth. 'Big Shoulders')
Paph Delrosi (delenatii 'The King' X roth. 'Eureka' AM/AOS )
Paph Delrosi (seedling) [2]
Paph Dollgoldi (roth x armeniacum) 
Paph Geoffrey Hands (roth. 'Windy Hill' x tigrinum 'Windy Hill') 
Paph Geoffrey Hands (roth ‘Kingpin’ x tigrinum #2)
Paph Gerd Rollke (roth x emersonii)
Paph Gloria Naugle (roth '266A' x micranthum 'Red')
Paph Harold Koopowitz (malipoense 'Green Goddess' X roth. 'NY')
Paph Harold Koopowitz [2]
Paph Humoresque (roth 'Charles E' FCC/AOS X hirsutissimum 'Orchid Loft') [2]
Paph Iantha Stage 'My Sweet Baboo' (sukhakulii X roth) [B&C]
Paph Iantha Stage 'Dove' AM/AOS (roth x sukhakulii)
Paph Ingens (roth. X insigne )
Paph Johanna Bernhardt (roth. 'Knight' X adductum 'Black Stallion')
Paph Johanna Bernhardt (roth 'Knight' X adductum) {s}
Paph Julius (roth x lowii)
Paph Jupiter (roth 'Rocketeer' x hookerae '07')
Paph Lady Isabel (roth x stonei) [2/1 iffy]
Paph Prime Child (roth x primulinum)
Paph Prince Edward of York (sanderianum X roth.) cholchicine treated (bl 6.6)
Paph Prince Edward of York(seedling)
Paph Rolfei (roth x bellatulum)
Paph Susan Booth (roth. '266A' x praestans)
Paph Susan Booth (roth. 'Charles E' FCC/AOS x praestans 'Knob Creek' HCC/AOS) [ratcliffe]
Paph St Swithin (philippinense X roth.) - [Silva Orchids, NJ]
Paph St Swithin (philippinense X roth.) - [B&C]
Paph Taiwan (roth. 'Ambria' X platyphyllum (stonei var latifolium) 'Ruth Kennedy' AM/AOS
Paph Transdoll (roth. 'Commander' X liemianum '*****cat')
Paph Transdoll (roth. X liemianum)
Paph Transvaal 'Foothill' AM/AOS (roth x chamberlainianum)
Paph Unique (roth X fairrieanum)
Paph W.R. Lee (superbiens x roth) - [Papa Aroha Orchids, NZ]
Paph W.R. Lee (superbiens x roth)
Paph William Ambler (roth. 'Janet' AM/AOS X wilmelminia 'Chester Hill' AM/AOS)
Paph William Ambler (seedling)
Paph Woluwense (niveum X roth) [Hilltop]
Paph William Trelease (roth x parishii) 
Paph Vanguard (glaucophyllum X roth.)


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 16, 2007)

:drool: Amazing list of roth hybirds!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2007)

That's an impressive list of roth offspring!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a few species, a couple of complexes and a few others but the bulk of my paph collection are roth primaries. No wonder I never have too much in bloom in the way of paphs :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice, Ron, but I sympathize!


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 16, 2007)

nice collection of roth primaries!

hey I notice u got Paph. St. Swithin from Silva Orchids, NJ. How did you acquire it?


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 16, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> nice collection of roth primaries!
> 
> hey I notice u got Paph. St. Swithin from Silva Orchids, NJ. How did you acquire it?


I don't recall...possible e-bay or a trade


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice collection - Where you going to move to when they're all blooming size?


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 17, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Nice collection - Where you going to move to when they're all blooming size?


 Guess that will be the time that I start weeding through the rest of my collection and making choices.


----------



## Marco (Jan 18, 2007)

nice collection Ron...has the Paph William Trelease ever bloom for you yet..


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 18, 2007)

Marco said:


> nice collection Ron...has the Paph William Trelease ever bloom for you yet..


 no, it is still a small seedling.


----------



## Sangii (Jan 21, 2007)

wow amazing rotsch primaries collection !!! you must be a very patient guy Ron ! :rollhappy:


----------



## wilbeck (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow! I should show your list to my wife. Maybe she'll let me add a couple more plants when we go the the upcoming orchid show in St. Louis.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Guess that will be the time that I start weeding through the rest of my collection and making choices.


Darn! The correct response should have been, " Eric when that time comes the Dollgoldi and Delrosi are yours." oke:


----------



## TADD (Jan 24, 2007)

I can't wait for the Unique Ron!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 24, 2007)

TADD said:


> I can't wait for the Unique Ron!


 Tadd it spiked this year but unfortunately it got stuck and the spike continued to grow but the bud blasted. There is another growth that is NBS. so hopefully we won't have that long to wait.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm drooling already and I don't even need to see pictures. Very nice collection Ron.

Barb


----------

